# Best Strings For My Hoyt Carbon Matrix G3



## topspeedjunkie1 (May 14, 2013)

For the last 12 years I had shot a :BrownBear:bear shadow it had two wheels 2 control cables and 1 string I had replaced the string on that every year and not once did I need to touch the completely vinyl covered cables. Recently my amazing :aniangel:wife suggested I buy a new bow. I then started my search and while we were at Calgary Archery I jokingly said how about this one. (A $1500 hoyt matrix G3) Never expecting what came next my wife grabbed the bow walked to the counter and paid for it :jaw:So here I am thrust into a world of technology and terms that I never needed to know. My bow is a 2013 hoyt rkt cam.5 I have heard people on this site class it as a hybrid cam but when I went to check out a new set of vaportrail strings I quickly realized that os npt the case. My bow only requires a bus cable and a string. So I am guesing it is actually classed as a 2 cam??? I guess?? Through my looking I was going to go with either vapor trail vtx or 8190 from winners choice???? But am open to any and all comments and suggestions. I would also like to say that I am extremely disappointed:angry: in the stock fuse strings I wax offten and these are after 2 months already fussing and strands are breaking around my peep. I have had the peep checked and it is not at fault I even bpught a new peep to be sure. Any input on this would be greatly appreciated to.
I would just like to thank all those who take the time to replie to this any and all advice or comments will be carefully concidered.:RockOn:


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

nuge strings are excellent-kevin nugent 613-5832018,[email protected] or proline strings amanda 513-259-3738


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

That is odd the stockers are already giving you fits, as the 2013 Hoyt's are running 452X according to my source. 

Anyway, go with the Winners Choice 8190 and you'll be very happy. 


Sweaver
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Victory VAP 300
Spot Hogg Hunter
QAD Ultra


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Get in touch with Kevin at Nuge Strings, you won't be disappointed and he has great prices as well.
Excellent quality and workmanship.
Highly recommended!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

America's Best Bowstrings check them out.you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hoyt's running 8190 this year, I'm not a fan of the 8190. I like to build with 452x or XS2 both have been rock solid. There are a ton of builders on AT, for Hoyt's Ex-wolverine seems to be the guru he builds with 452x


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Since you bought the bow in Calgary I would assume that you live in Alberta. Shoot jaredc a pm, a great guy, a great builder and a fellow Albertan.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

No sir

Hoyt Stock strings are 8190



Sweaver said:


> That is odd the stockers are already giving you fits, as the 2013 Hoyt's are running 452X according to my source.
> 
> Anyway, go with the Winners Choice 8190 and you'll be very happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I would go with jaredc he lives just outside Sylvan Lakes or Nuge ,Both fellow Canadians

Both Great Guys


----------



## topspeedjunkie1 (May 14, 2013)

Wow I cant thank everyone enough for the great advice now gwn nudge you wouldnt happen to be part of the nudge strings that are being recommended would you. I appoligize for my slow response for some reason im not being notified of posts :smile:


----------



## topspeedjunkie1 (May 14, 2013)

Is there a tech reason why you suggest 452x???? The reason I ask is from all the research I have done it kind of sounds to me like people are indicating that 452x is outdated, 8125 was a supperior string and now technically 8190 is the best out there for strength durability and light weight. I would just like to hear someones oppinion that is a 452x fan as to weather it is tech driven or more of an old faithfull thats what my daddy used thats what my family has used and its never failed us kind of thing. I am by no means knocking 452x from what ive heard its been through more hunts than anything and I used it on my 15 year old bear shadow from day one. I should also mention that I am a wizard at lining up my peep with my teeth from my past strings. Could that be attributed to manufacturing or is that just the string????? Thank you so much for posting


----------



## topspeedjunkie1 (May 14, 2013)

Im not sure what the strings on it are made from. I shoot for usually 2 hours a day and wax daily after use with a very light coat . Hoyt manual indicates that the strings are made by Fuse. I have constant peep twist and my HHA single pin sight has moved four numbers on my 20 yard and six on my 40 in the past 2 months indicating to me that something is moving. I would venture to say the string is beyond creeping and is on a full out run.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Peep twist while drawing is all in the manufacturing. So if your buying a custom string and it does that contact the builder and get it taken care of. Try looking at it this way, your stock fuse strings are 8190 and they keep moving, some of this could be attributed to the build process, but I have had a set of 8190 from a reputable builder and they moved just like my own set and I'd like to think that is more to do the material than the build. Also, 8125 is less stable than 8190. To me 452x is naturally stable with the vectran in the blend. 452x may seem outdated, but its still around.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

topspeedjunkie1 said:


> Wow I cant thank everyone enough for the great advice now gwn nudge you wouldnt happen to be part of the nudge strings that are being recommended would you. I appoligize for my slow response for some reason im not being notified of posts :smile:


Yes that would me lol. Do have access to a shop that can check the lengths of the factory harness and get it into proper spec for you? It sounds as though the factory harness has crept a bit after some time in the saddle. The stock Hoyt strings the last few years have been good quality and trouble free for the most part.

Regarding your peep... when you draw does the peep rotate or stay at the same postion every time or is the postition erratic? If the peep comes back to the same postion each time it's should just be a matter of getting the peep aligned properly to your eye. This is typically accomplished by pressing the bow and then adding a 1/2 or 1 twist to the bottom of the bow string to get the peep properly aligned for you.

If you any questions feel free to shoot me a pm and I'll do my best to help.

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## topspeedjunkie1 (May 14, 2013)

So thank you again one and all. I have just one more question? In a sport where millimeters are the difference between champions and 10th place. Where an inch is the difference between a clean 3 second death and 3 minutes of agony for an animal. Why has no-one grabbed a hooter shooter and a computer and shot 1000 shots through each of these compinents? Would this not take the guess work out of all of this? A simple this string is faster. That string is more stable. Each string creeps this much exactly over a thousand shot. This string has 2degrees of peep rotation. Just curious???


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

topspeedjunkie1 said:


> So thank you again one and all. I have just one more question? In a sport where millimeters are the difference between champions and 10th place. Where an inch is the difference between a clean 3 second death and 3 minutes of agony for an animal. Why has no-one grabbed a hooter shooter and a computer and shot 1000 shots through each of these compinents? Would this not take the guess work out of all of this? A simple this string is faster. That string is more stable. Each string creeps this much exactly over a thousand shot. This string has 2degrees of peep rotation. Just curious???


It isn't quite that simple. There are way too many variables that are part of the string building process. Any of the makers listed in this thread make excellent quality strings and buying from one of them will not get you a poor quality product.
You should take Nuge up on his offer and send him a pm with all your string related questions! He's been building for quite a while and has a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

Vaportrail VTX's are the way to go. Both myself and my wife are shooting Vaportrails (and have been for years) and they are great. Winners Choice has been going down the tubes lately. According to the shops in our area their quality has plummeted. Vaportrail will have you your strings in 3 days!


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> No sir
> 
> Hoyt Stock strings are 8190


Very true, thanks for the correction. I was trying to multiple task (couple beers, typing, and little thinking) and made the mistake. Thanks again for the correction. 


Sweaver
Hoyt Vector Turbo
Victory VAP 300
Spot Hogg Hunter
QAD Ultra


----------

